

TermKit - Next Generation Terminal/Command Application - pkaler
https://github.com/unconed/TermKit

======
gosub
caveat: I'm extrapolating from the descriptions and screenshots.

I think it's kinda neat, textual shells need to embrace the power of graphical
representations (as in CLIM for Common Lisp). Nonetheless, I don't think that
overloading something like "cat" with the ability of showing images is a good
idea. Classic unix tools have a precise semantics, and if you start messing
around, they may become inconsistent. (For example: does "cat pic.jpg |
strings" extracts EXIF? "cat pic1.jpg pic2.jpg" concatenates two images in a
single image? Horizontally or vertically?)

If you decide that you don't need the power given by homogenous textual
representations, scripting and anonymous pipes, maybe something like the verb-
noun metaphor of QuickSilver is more suited.

------
dannytatom
As cool as this look, I don't really understand the point. If it's not
supposed to be a terminal emulator, what is it?

